# Hog Hunts in Southern Ohio



## CrappieNymph (Apr 21, 2010)

Anyone know of any Hog Hunting opportunities in Southern Ohio? I'm looking for somewhere that views them as a nuisance. I am looking for an opportunity for a small group of fellas and don't mind paying some money for access to private land, an outfitter, etc. but I'm not looking to spend top dollar for a nuisance animal. I also prefer fair chase and not pinned in animals.

By the way, this will be a filmed hunt for a show on Gen7 and the Hunt Channel next year. So if you know any outfitters or folks looking to expand their reach, we can help.

Please send me information via Private Message and I'll be in contact.

Thanks


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Go knock on doors. Double D has plenty.


----------



## CrappieNymph (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll check Double D out. Thanks.


----------



## supersport 170 (Apr 10, 2014)

Big buck down in Athens maybe .


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Double D are fence hunts.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

caseyroo said:


> Double D are fence hunts.


Hence why I said they have plenty.


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

bobk said:


> Hence why I said they have plenty.


I know, but he was looking for fair chase in his original post. Not sure if he knew Double D was a preserve or not


----------

